# Partner Visa BC 100, medical complete and clear, how long to visa grant?



## leesweeting (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I submitted my application (partner visa BC100) at the end of February 2014. I have just completed my medical, which i'm told by my CO is cleared on their system. I was just wondering what kind of timescales people have experienced in getting their visa granted after the medical? 

Hope you can help?

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## joshualowe11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi there Lee,

I've submitted my police checks and medical!

How do they inform you your medical is clear? I had mine nearly two months ago so surely I would have been told by now if something was wrong with me?!

Cheers mate


----------



## leesweeting (Jul 8, 2014)

joshualowe11 said:


> Hi there Lee,
> 
> I've submitted my police checks and medical!
> 
> ...


Hi Josh! I just sent my CO a quick e-mail, he told me it was clear on their system. I'm sure they would have been in touch if there was any problems.

When did you first submit your application? My CO is still stating 8-9 month to grant, but he also said if he could grant the visa earlier he would. I have read some stories of people getting their visa in 5-6 months. Fingers crossed they will get in touch soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## joshualowe11 (Jul 7, 2014)

His mate! Aw good news anyway!

My application went in on 10th February

I had some problems with my police check as.on my application it said I had no convictions but my police certificate came back as a no live trace!, and I found out from ACRO that I received a reprimand when I was seventeen. I is not mention it on the application as I didn't go to court and received no paperwork or fine! I told my case officer and sent him a declaration about why I didn't mention it and all details of the offence so hopefully that should not affect my application as I don't want them to think I was lying!

Hopefully I should be fine! Just wait now!


----------



## leesweeting (Jul 8, 2014)

joshualowe11 said:


> His mate! Aw good news anyway!
> 
> My application went in on 10th February
> 
> ...


I think you should be ok with the reprimand. As i understand it they wouldn't ask you to go for a medical unless all the other information you have provided was acceptable. I think the medical is the last stage of the process, and i'm guessing that they wouldn't make you pay up for the medical unless they were willing to process your application further.

What visa subclass are you applying for?


----------



## joshualowe11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Partner subclass 309!

I didn't mention the reprimand on my application but my police check said no live trace because of it... I explained I didn't think it was a conviction as it was not given in a court of law. 

So fingers crossed as It was not a major offence and I genuinely thought I had no conviction (and still do)


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You still believe you dont have a conviction? Despite seeing it with your own eyes on your police check . 

Spouse visas haven't taken 5 months for a long time, you may get lucky with 8 months though as its the start of the financial year.


----------



## joshualowe11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Not a criminal conviction no? It's a reprimand it's didn't appear on my police certificate as it is spent. It was confusion as to whether it needed to be mentioned in my application.


----------



## leesweeting (Jul 8, 2014)

_shel said:


> You still believe you dont have a conviction? Despite seeing it with your own eyes on your police check .
> 
> Spouse visas haven't taken 5 months for a long time, you may get lucky with 8 months though as its the start of the financial year.


Thanks Shel! Thats a shame, i was hoping for it to be granted sooner. Not to worry though, guess i'll just have to be patient. hwell:

How come i would have to wait so long after i have submitted all of my documents? My CO has said that he is happy with my relationship evidence. My police check was clear and so was my medical. Why such a long wait for the grant after all the documents have been submitted and accepted? 

Best regards,

Lee.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Lee, 

you might be interested in the Family Migration Q&A site, which explains why the partner visas are taking so long to process. Basically, there is a *planning level of 47,825 partner visas* for the 2014/15 migration year and:



> The department currently receives more applications than there are places available in the family stream of the migration program. This means that there will be some increase in processing times for these visas.
> 
> The current allocation of places in the Partner, Child and Other Family visa categories is not sufficient to fully meet demand. As a result, it is likely that the number of on-hand cases will increase and there will continue to be upward pressure on waiting times.


So, even if your case officer has all the required documents and your visa is ready for grant, s/he may have to wait due to policy reasons - or at least that's my interpretation . As __shel_ pointed out you may get lucky and face a shorter wait because the new financial year has just started and thus the planning levels have been re-set.


----------



## leesweeting (Jul 8, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> you might be interested in the Family Migration Q&A site, which explains why the partner visas are taking so long to process. Basically, there is a *planning level of 47,825 partner visas* for the 2014/15 migration year and:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I guess those days are gone when the visa is granted a week after the medical, haha. Not to worry though, hopefully we will get there soon.


----------

